# Whitneys First Gun Hunt



## River (Dec 16, 2012)

Hope alls well. After I got home from 10 days of PA hunting Whitney decided she wanted to go deer hunting...so..she got a early Christmas present of a Mossberg 20 gauge slug gun and got permission for us to hunt a 600 acre sod farm along the Potomac river in Poolesville Md. The old farmer got us sighted in and put us in a box stand about 4pm over looking a bait pile. It was cramped with the 2 of us so I got Whitney set up facing the right direction. About 4;30 I saw a dark spot about 20 yards into the woods ( across about 50 yards of open field) Had my binoculars with me and it was a nice buck. He was looking right at us so I couldn't get Whitney turned without getting busted. She told me to take the shot. About 70 yards with him standing straight toward us. I had no shot except for the neck. Dropped like a rock and never even twitched. Pretty exciting for her first gun deer hunt. Dressed out at 150lbs. The old timers at the farm scored it at about 130. Not very wide but tall. Its at the taxidermist now.


You and your familys have a great and blessed holidays.....River


----------



## Charger25 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thats awesome Congrats !! :beer:


----------



## RAMROD (Dec 16, 2012)

X2!


----------



## Jim (Dec 16, 2012)

awesome! so cool!


----------



## overboard (Dec 16, 2012)

Charger25 said:


> Thats awesome Congrats !! :beer:



X3!!
Nice high rack!


----------



## HANGEYE (Dec 18, 2012)

A wonderful memory that will last a life time. Congrats


----------

